# Dust free router table



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

Here is a video I made that shows how I added dust collection to my router table....on the cheap. Enjoy!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like a pretty nice set up. 

Post up a vid of it running and how well it does with flying debris. 

Nice thinking out of the box.


----------



## therealaveragej (May 30, 2015)

Ok. I will! I need to finish revamping my shop but I will get around to it. I know it will work because this is the second router table that I have set up with this kind of duct. Although on my first one, I did not set up the duct at the very bottom of the enclosure. Thanks for watching!


----------

